# Warning - New Computer Virus



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/ups.asp

We have become aware there is a fraudulent e-mail being sent that 
says it is coming from UPS and leads the reader to believe that a 
UPS shipment could not be delivered. The reader is advised to open 
an attachment reportedly containing a waybill for the shipment to 
be picked up.

This e-mail attachment contains a virus. We recommend that you do 
not open the attachment, but delete the e-mail immediately.

UPS may send official notification messages on occasion, but they 
rarely include attachments. If you receive a notification message 
that includes an attachment and are in doubt about its 
authenticity, please contact [email protected]

Please note that UPS takes its customer relationships very 
seriously, but cannot take responsibility for the unauthorized 
actions of third parties.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Might I add it doesn't impact Macs!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Might I add it doesn't impact Macs!


I was thinking this when I read it, but I'm glad you said it. I love my macbook! I'm sure it won't be long before we're bombarded with viruses too.

Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> Might I add it doesn't impact Macs!


I was thinking this when I read it, but I'm glad you said it. I love my macbook! I'm sure it won't be long before we're bombarded with viruses too.

Brad
[/quote]

When and if Macs have a significant market share they will have the fun with viruses that PC's have. The sad thing is that there are many MACs out there pumping viruses to the rest of us because of the very fact that they do not currently affect the MAC operating system but still use the MAC e-mails to pump them out to the PC population.

That said I have not had a virus incident in over 5 years but I think that Phishing spam (what is being reference in this topic) goes after your personal information because you open the link and it asks you to fill out a form THAT IS FUNCTIONABLE on a MAC so don't blindly assume that you have a MAC you can not be duped by these tactics.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I got a email from UPS today warning me of this very thing.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Might I add it doesn't impact Macs!


I was thinking this when I read it, but I'm glad you said it. I love my macbook! I'm sure it won't be long before we're bombarded with viruses too.

Brad
[/quote]

When and if Macs have a significant market share they will have the fun with viruses that PC's have. The sad thing is that there are many MACs out there pumping viruses to the rest of us because of the very fact that they do not currently affect the MAC operating system but still use the MAC e-mails to pump them out to the PC population.

That said I have not had a virus incident in over 5 years but I think that Phishing spam (what is being reference in this topic) goes after your personal information because you open the link and it asks you to fill out a form THAT IS FUNCTIONABLE on a MAC so don't blindly assume that you have a MAC you can not be duped by these tactics.
[/quote]

My attempt at a little Mac-Windows humor.







I take very seriously every security threat and I don't live in a make-believe world that everything is OK because I use a Mac -- especially now that I have had to load Windoze on my iMac so one of my DW's work applications can run.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Your humor was not lost on everyone- I got it! (and occasionaly wonder if our new laptop shoulda-coulda woulda been a Mac...)


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

My current home computer is a PC - I don't know why. I intended to get a Mac to make it easier for my computer challenged DW, but somehow came home with the PC. I guess I got a good deal, but not only is it a Dell







, but it runs Vista,
















Regards, Glenn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The guy wants to start a thread warning us about a a virus and others use it as another opportunity for Mac to bash PC and all under the disguise as humor. I just don't see the humor.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

It's getting to the point that you should NEVER click on a link in an email message! It's getting really hard to know which ones are legit.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> The guy wants to start a thread warning us about a a virus and others use it as another opportunity for Mac to bash PC and all under the disguise as humor. I just don't see the humor.


Come on lets not take ourselves too seriously, I see no "bashing" here just a little fun to lighten things up. I don't think we should start getting angry with each other over our choices in computers.

A person without a sense of humor is like a wagon without springs - jolted by every pebble in the road. ~Henry Ward Beecher


Brad


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> The guy wants to start a thread warning us about a a virus and others use it as another opportunity for Mac to bash PC and all under the disguise as humor. I just don't see the humor.


Revenge will be sweet when the installed base of Macs get high enough that the virus writers attack them with a vengence.

Ed


----------

